# Vanity license plates



## pianomanpj (Jul 17, 2009)

Glenn started a thread where he showed off his new license plate. (It's an awesome plate, at that!) Rather than hijack his thread, I thought I'd start a new one and see who's got what for a vanity or unusual license plate. Here's mine:

*SHARKB8*

I used to be a diver for the state of Maine. :biggrin::biggrin::wink:

By the way, Glenn's thread can be seen here:
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=49112


----------



## markgum (Jul 17, 2009)

and mine

JDI JEEP
 
yeah got the jeep during the star wars craze. :biggrin:


----------



## Chuck Key (Jul 17, 2009)

Judi's, LOML







Chuckie


----------



## DurocShark (Jul 17, 2009)

I ordered SH4RK when I lived in Cali and got it denied because the 4 replaced an A.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice plates !


----------



## Whaler (Jul 17, 2009)

I have to show off ours.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 17, 2009)

a few years ago, as I began to feel my age I bought an old BMW convertible, my plates are German for crisis.


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 17, 2009)

GRAMZ TK = grammie's truck


----------



## Rstyleusa (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is my pen related plate


----------



## titan2 (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine's ROCK OX ...... it's on my Jeep Cherokee.  The name comes from my lockers........cable actuated on both my Dana 30 & 35 axles..... OX LOCKERS.......


Barney


----------



## dgscott (Jul 17, 2009)

My wife's is
LKY N LV
D


----------



## THarvey (Jul 17, 2009)

Mine is an Auburn University scholarship (vanity) plate. 

TR BLU  (true blue)

I have also adopted it for my investment group LLC and now my pen business.:biggrin:


----------



## sptfr43 (Jul 17, 2009)

GRGMEL  ( liked him on the smurfs )


----------



## John M (Jul 17, 2009)

I have an 07 HHR, it reminded me of the old milk trucks that came to my moms house when I was little so I got this

*MLKTRUK*


----------



## Mike of the North (Jul 17, 2009)

I have two "03MINI" and "71OPEL" used to describe my two cars.


----------



## hewunch (Jul 17, 2009)

I used to have AXE MAN when I was much younger. Axe is another name for a guitar.


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 19, 2009)

LOML's Jeep - BLEVNZ = our last name, Blevins.


----------



## mick (Jul 19, 2009)

Mine buys right into the pen turning sickness

PEN GUY
Of course until this year I had the Stars Fell on Alabama tag. This year They didn't offer it I had to get our new "ugly" tag. Oh well it still says pen guy!

Here's a link that Rojo snapped at our last chapter meeting
http://www.penturners.org/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=8452&d=1237681233


----------



## altaciii (Jul 19, 2009)

My wife is a tennis nut. Hers = IM410S

She gets quized all the time. Supposed to say I am for tennis but many people read it as "I am 41 oh s**t"


----------



## GaryMadore (Jul 19, 2009)

I dunno if I posted in the other thread mentioned, but here are a couple of the cleverest I have ever seen:

IML8IML8 - on a white Volkswagen Rabbit

GSNDHT - on an Isuzu (think about it)

and on my 1985 Corvette, which I built as an experiment to see how much power I could get out of a computer controlled engine - TYR FRYR

The vanity plates in this thread are awesome - I'd love to see more.

Cheers!

Gary

P.S. The power achieved was never dyno'd but I blew up a professionally built T700-R4 tranny on the first day out, and then threw a rod (spun a bearing at 6K+, ground down the crank, and THEN threw a rod) on the second day out. It was indeed a tire fryer, frighteningly so, but I guess modern commercial parts ain't up to the task. It sure was fun while it lasted  Equally applicable, and based on the tranny, would have been TYR BRKR ... All 4 gears, baby, yeah!

P.P.S. If you're still scratching your head about the Isuzu, a-cHOO!


----------



## Steve Busey (Jul 19, 2009)

*Chicken & egg?*

I've had the tag for a long time, long before I discovered penmaking. Had it originally on my old 1965 Sunbeam Tiger, a British Sports car with a Ford V8, recently seen in the recent Get Smart movie - and as Tony The Tiger would say: "It's G-R-R-R-R-8!":


But then I moved it to a string of our domesticated vehicles, then a website, then my pens:
 


The other car currently has: *GODSGR8*


----------



## BigShed (Jul 20, 2009)

rNot in to vanity plates, the one that always gets me is the one on the local post mistress' car, a Chrysler CD 3000 (ugly car, but that anothe story!).

So she pays good money for this car, including the badges on the back, which say Chrysler CD 3000, guess what the number plate says (more good money) CD3000.

I just don't get it, about 12 inches above it is says the same thing in chrome?


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jul 20, 2009)

Thats funny, reminds me of the one I saw on the back of a Bentley..."NOT A 300". the first is a bentley, the next a 300, similar?



BigShed said:


> rNot in to vanity plates, the one that always gets me is the one on the local post mistress' car, a Chrysler CD 3000 (ugly car, but that anothe story!).
> 
> So she pays good money for this car, including the badges on the back, which say Chrysler CD 3000, guess what the number plate says (more good money) CD3000.
> 
> I just don't get it, about 12 inches above it is says the same thing in chrome?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 21, 2009)

Hey, maybe I could get this one:

IMA2THDR

:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## GouletPens (Jul 21, 2009)

The best license plate I ever heard about was one my wife saw during DC rush hour....anyone who's been to DC knows what that's like (#2 worst traffic second only to LA). She was parked on 66 and she saw a nice sports car with the plate "66 BLOWS"!

Another good one I saw was an old jalopy chevy caprice with the plate "PIIIIMP"


----------



## alamocdc (Jul 22, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Hey, maybe I could get this one:
> 
> IMA2THDR
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


 
Sorry, Cav, too many letters. But if it's not taken you could get:

2TH DOC


----------



## THarvey (Jul 22, 2009)

wdcav1952 said:


> Hey, maybe I could get this one:
> 
> IMA2THDR
> 
> :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:




Probably too many letters, Cav.

I have a friend that owns a dental lab, making dentures, etc.

His tag is:  *2TH MKR*


----------



## HSTurning (Jul 22, 2009)

Living on the MA/NH border all my life I see to many everyday to remember them.  I see a new one I like almost every week.  NH has the most vanity plates per capita than any other state.(a useless piece of info floating around in my head)


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 22, 2009)

I thought at one time Va. had the most per capita, I guess we have to get busy to "regain" the title.  
When I go to the DMV office, one whole wall has sample vanity/special interest plates on it.  Must be over a 100.  Just heard on the news yesterday that 2 more have been released. 
Anyway
Mine is POPPA 2X my wife's is NANNA 2X (proud Grandparents)


----------



## THarvey (Jul 22, 2009)

Someone made a poor choice with this vanity tag.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 22, 2009)

I have *LI8GET* on my car, the 6 would have looked closer to a G in my name but is already taken.


----------



## GouletPens (Jul 23, 2009)

I saw one yesterday that was a bit morbid, but clever nonetheless. It was a plate that had a Purple Heart and handicap symbol on it, and the vanity said "OW-E". Again, morbid but I did laugh a little when I saw it:frown::redface:


----------



## gmcnut (Aug 1, 2009)

We have two.

Our 1977 GMC Motorhome (Do you remember the Bill Murray movie Stripes?) The plate is "PICKLES"

My wife's is "CANARY" she's an alto with this bunch: http://mormontabernaclechoir.org/


----------



## HSTurning (Aug 13, 2009)

I just seen this one yesterday

XQQZME

Steve Martin fan?


----------



## Grim Spirit (Aug 13, 2009)

Well, at the (rather forcefull) request of my neice's, mine is:

UNCL WES

The rudest I've ever seen was on a VERY nice Mercedes, driven by a lady who you could tell was a Cast Iron Witch, her car tag said:

WAS HIS

Funny ones I've seen locally:
ACARTAG
L8R G8R
UB6 IB9


----------



## HSTurning (Aug 13, 2009)

Grim Spirit said:


> Well, at the (rather forcefull) request of my neice's, mine is:
> 
> UNCL WES
> 
> ...


 
I think the last one is on the banned list around hear.  I know there is a national list and I think some states ban additional ones.
I know i have seen so many that I liked but I forget them.  I have a memory problem.  I can tell you al kinds of useless info from years ago, but I can't tell you more inportant things I talked about yesterday.  I'm only 34 now, I worry how bad it will be in another 20 years.:biggrin:


----------



## HSTurning (Aug 20, 2009)

Seen a good one today. It fits all of us.

*CHPMAKR*


----------



## Douglas Feehan (Aug 20, 2009)

i believe this is also banned

3ATM3 

 which is harmless onless your looking in your rearview mirror


----------

